# Tissot Tissonic Question



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Finally bought myself a Tissot Tissonic. I fell in love with this watch the very first time I saw Silver Hawk's about 18 months ago. My question is does anyone know the lug width? I've asked the seller (in my crap French) and had the slightly ambiguous answer of 19-20mm. I'm guessing that it's 19mm, but as I'm trying to get a mesh bracelet for it, I'd like to be sure. Also does anyone know what strap/bracelet the watch would originally have been fitted with?

Here's the sellers pic










Many thanks in advance.

Cheers

Gary


----------

